# Jack's Plastic, Daddy Cat Tubes ( 1 Pair, 16' long, 28" diameter) $2,200



## [email protected]

Jack's Plastic, Daddy Cat Tubes ( 1 Pair 16' long, 28" diameter) $2,200

Excellent Condition 
No patches or leaks 
Only used 20 days on the river 
Applied 303 every time before stored indoors
Color: Blue 
Pickup Location: Boulder, CO

These Daddy Cats have been used commercially on the class 4+ rapids of the upper Animas for over 28 years, and are equally at home on the Salt, in the Grand, Desolation, Cataract Canyon, or on the Middle Fork or the Main of the Salmon in Idaho. The Daddy Cat comes standard with 16 welded 2 inch Stainless Steel D ring patches, and 4 heavy duty handles per set of tubes as well as a 42-oz double bottom of extra heavy duty fabric to protect against abrasion. This boat has a 10-ft waterline that allows for plenty of cargo or deck space, yet is small enough and stable enough to handle the most challenging rivers in the west. There are two air chambers per tube. The air chambers have baffles that are cone shaped so that they will extend to approximately 2/3 of the original length if one chamber sustains a puncture. The material is 32-oz high tensile strength Welded PVC Coated Polyester. This is the best UV, mildew, and air retentive fabric in the industry.

Contact: Larry
Cell: 716-440-1233
Email: [email protected]


----------

